# Hank's first real event!



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

HANK BRAG.

I'm so happy with my boy today. We had a lot of fun doing a lot of things. I am so happy having a dog that is so up for everything. I LOVE this dog. He is awesome and so good at everything we try. It's so fun!

First off, Hank attended his first ever real trial. He ran two CAT (lure course) tests and qualified in both. He needs one more Q to get his CA title. Hank is a lure coursing NUT. I thought he might be but he turned into a screaming lunging nut at the sight of the 'bunnies'. He has to run the 600 yard course and did just great. The sighthound people liked him and said he was a natural.

We also did two agility fun runs where he stayed engaged and tugged despite all the distractions. We did not do a full course for obvious reasons but he played very nicely, did some lowered jumps and tunnels and the a-frame very well. 

Then we did some disc work with a friend after Hank accidentally rebounded off her uninvited. He did well. I can't throw rollers at ALL but she can and he played well with her.

Then we did a barn hunt and Hank also did that very well. He turned 'on' a lot more than the last time. Took him a minute to remember the game but he was all about that rat.

Summer ran agility twice. Her first run she did a full AKC novice course beautifully and well under time. Her second we just played a bit on tunnels and dog walks. She was so happy to be out there.

Mia was carried around and grumped several dogs. 



They ran out of ribbons sadly so we're getting our second Q ribbon mailed.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Hanks first Q by summerpapillons, on Flickr

Ran out of ribbons so we only got a ribbon on our first run. They are mailing our other Q ribbon.


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Watch out world.... Congrats to you guys, Laurelin! Not surprised, seeing how much effort and energy you put into ALL your dogs.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Congrats! It sound like an awesome day and he is such an incredible little dog. Glad he's everything you wanted, and you two are having fun.


----------



## LoMD13 (Aug 4, 2010)

Good job, Hank! He looks so pleased with himself. I can't wait to see what you two accomplish together. I'm also so glad that Summer got to go out there and run and had a good time, that first run sounds awesome!


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Way to go Hank!


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

Congratulations for you both !!!!!!!!


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

:whoo::cheer2: Way to go Hank Man! oh and also mom too


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

What a fun day for you both! Congrats on your success on your first events!


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

Wow, full day you guys had. Glad Hank is turning out to be exactly what you were looking for in NextDog. Keep up the good work Hank, good job Summer.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Yeah we were there from 9 am to 4 pm! It was really fun. Lots of friends, cool dogs, new puppies, and fun things to do.

I I think Hank is going to be a very fun dog to do a lot of things with. I like him a little bit.   

Summer is still Best Dog. It made me SO happy to see her so excited about getting back in the ring.


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

Laurelin said:


> Hanks first Q by summerpapillons, on Flickr
> 
> Ran out of ribbons so we only got a ribbon on our first run. They are mailing our other Q ribbon.


Hahaha! He looks so _smug_! "Yeah man, I won this ribbon."

Congrats!


----------



## Gumiho (Mar 16, 2013)

Great job Hank! Now that looks like a dog that knows how good he is. lol


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Congratulations Laurelin and Hank! I love seeing dogs that are not necessarily "the favorite to finish" type do well in a sport. When one thinks of Lure Coursing, Hank isn't generally the vision one gets in their mind. I love when dogs excel in areas they might not have been normally thought to do well. Carsten also LOVES Lure Coursing but....we don't compete and most people would die laughing at the thought of a Rottweiler bombing around a Lure course.


----------



## lauren17 (Apr 14, 2009)

Congrats! I want to try a barn hunt, almost signed up for one this winter but it was a bit of a drive and roads werent great with the snow. Hoping to get another chance sometime, sounds fun!


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Inga said:


> Congratulations Laurelin and Hank! I love seeing dogs that are not necessarily "the favorite to finish" type do well in a sport. When one thinks of Lure Coursing, Hank isn't generally the vision one gets in their mind. I love when dogs excel in areas they might not have been normally thought to do well. Carsten also LOVES Lure Coursing but....we don't compete and most people would die laughing at the thought of a Rottweiler bombing around a Lure course.


It was really neat to watch all the different breeds. They were running both a sighthound trial and then the CAT at the same time. She sighthounds are amazing to watch especially since they race multiples of them at a time. But there were lots of terriers and herders and sporters running on the CAT side. My friend's little lab is an amazing courser and he's totally nuts about it (and barn hunt!)! And two of my friends' BCs are awesome as well. One of my friend's viszla got her coursing 2 (CAA) title yesterday. There was a boston terrier that just flew and was hilarious, lots of bedlingtons, a vallhund, bouviers, dobes, you name it! Lots of fun to see all the dogs run. Lots of different running styles. Some of the 'off' breeds were even more into it than some of the hounds. 

I was kind of surprised Hank measured into the 'big dog' course. He is 14.75" tall but the course is separated into large and under 12" and/or brachy dogs. The brachy and/or small dogs run 300 yards and the other dogs run 600 yards. We are definitely going to go again! He would have been happy if I'd let him run a few more times. 



> Congrats! I want to try a barn hunt, almost signed up for one this winter but it was a bit of a drive and roads werent great with the snow. Hoping to get another chance sometime, sounds fun!


Barn hunt is also fun! Hank is really turning on to it and understanding the game. I'm going to try to get back into working on that. There's a trial coming up soon and it will be the first in the state. I'm not sure if we are going to enter... we may.


----------

